# Wait time between mating



## Synapze (Jun 26, 2021)

I recently mated a H. orientalis and she laid an ooth today. I can't confirm the mating was successful... I was in the hospital when mating occurred but it was witnessed. Any suggestions how long should I wait before attempting to mate her again? 

Thanks!


----------

